# Moving stuff abroad



## fofoinuk (Aug 11, 2007)

I have lived in the UK for 3 years and got some stuff to move back to South America. I need some advice on cheap ways to ship some 200Kg by sea. It doesn't need to be an assisted move, I can do the packing and take it to a warehouse. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------

